# bench grinder?



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Harbor Freight has a couple on sale...whadaya think?

6" ($28.99) http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90003

or

8" ($39.99) http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90022

or get a Ryobi at Home Depot:
www.homedepot.com item #BGH826 ($59.97)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If your not in a rush, HF puts them on sale. I have 2 of them and they have never given me any problems. I have a 8" for grinding and a 6" for nothing but polish finishes. I have another one that has a dremil attachement...it's smaller maybe 4" but nice when my dremil is not charged up.

I re-read your post...they put them on a better sale..but that is a good price.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

they are not on sale on-line. I got a sale flier in the mail yesterday for the local store.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> they are not on sale on-line. I got a sale flier in the mail yesterday for the local store.


Then go for it!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Might look a little at two-speed grinders. That low speed is a plus when you're sharpening tools...don't heat them up as fast... Read somewheres that that is good..I got one at HD , I think, seems like about 50 bucks.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a variable speed and run on lowest speed for sharpening. Faster speeds burn too quickly even with a fine wheel. Think I got it at Sears for around $50 and goes very slow to fast.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ya'll make a good point...get one you can change speeds...my 6" and 4" can adjust speeds....I didn't even think about that when I read the post. Good catch guys!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

so...this one?

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?cat=Bench+Power+Tools&pid=00921154000&vertical=TOOL&subcat=Bench+Grinders&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I have an 8" grinder mounted on a homemade stand that I will give to whoever wants to come get it. I have removed the safety guards (threw them away). Needs a new wheel on one side but it works fine.

FREE...just come get it!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

There you go Shawn you can't beat the price. If Shawn don't take it I will.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sold! 

now - I just got to get down there to pick it up


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll PM you my address!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I could go over and pick it up and hold it hostage







I mean hold it for you


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

The wife has one of these that she has never used. If anyone is interested I'll see if she wants to sell it.
http://grizzly.com/products/G1036


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

might be interested. PM a price if she wants to sell.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> might be interested. PM a price if she wants to sell.


Let's just ask her when you show up to pick up the other one


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Geez, I go away for a couple minutes to help a guy out on the boating forum and look what I miss out on. You guys are too quick on the trigger and I coulda been there in 20 minutes to haul that stuff away.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

3450 RPM is a bit troublesome when grinding lathe tools ,better hold out for a 1750 RPM or lower, if thats the intent

dick


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey Speckle Catcher..........you want this grinder or what?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes - but I've been busy!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> yes - but I've been busy!


A wise man once told me "busy people get things done" 

By the way...My wife said she would take $60 for that slow speed grinder if somebody wants it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sent you a PM


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'll take the slow speed grinder.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry Bobby...Speckle Catcher spoke up first (via PM) on that other grinder...
04-10-2007 other grinder 
04:44 PM speckle-catcher


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Oh well lost out again


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

The price is right at HF but the speed is not. You want a grinder with a speed of 1734 RPM. (Slow Speed). Woodcraft has one that many of the woodturners have, it is a *model# 144290*. http://woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4605 It comes with (2) soft white Alum. Oxide wheels. They put them on sale occasionally for $79.99, a good value for the money. I called the Woodcraft here in Houston today looking for 2 of them for raffle prizes and they did not have any in stock but were expecting some by the "end of the week". (call before you go). The grinders at HF have the hard gray alum. oxide wheels that are not good for grinding woodturning tools. The Norton soft alum. oxide wheel ususally run about $30 each. When you hook up to a bull red, or sow speck would you rather a Zebco 303 or a Shimano. Get my drift.....

Mr Bill


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes I do - and thanks for the good advice...again


----------

